# Diesel #1



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Who has used pure diesel #1 in a cruze diesel? The owners manual indicates pure diesel #1 is OK for cruze diesel at low temperatures.

In northern USA we all use a mix of diesel #1 & #2 in the winter depending on the widely varying possible diesel blends. 

My son drives a fuel tanker and I’ve been learning lots of interesting details about how the drivers blend the fuel, and the math/constraints involved, and how it can go wrong especially for gas blends but sometimes for diesel blends too.

Also he has mentioned the very tight tolerances and government control of the gasoline blend, compared with the total “wing it” approach that is used for diesel with the primary goal being to get enough diesel #1 in the blend, plus enough “gold additive”. Also, the individual drivers tend to increase their diesel #1 percentage based on the knowledge of the level and blend previously in each fuel stations fuel tank, and the weather forecast, as well as the general calendar-based blending goals.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Fuel quality is more important than if it is #1 or #2. The cruze should be able to start and manage gelled #2 to some very low temps.

But getting a tank full of water will leave you stranded. You can try shaking the car in this case, else additive can help fight water.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fuel is blended to meet the ASTM D-975 tenth percentile for your area

99% of the time youll be fine

but if something CRAZY were to happen like it to go down UNSEASONABLY and UNREASONABLY cold, you could have issues.

up here in the north we aint got #1 and #2 diesel as its all considered #1

at the us border, boom you start getting choices, in vancouver you choose, in spokane you choose, etc...


----------

